# Beall wood buff wheels



## JBroida (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, i have a question and i'm not sure if this is the right place to post it. I have been using the beall wood buff system here for about a year. Its an awesome system, but the wheels are 8in in diameter max. I called them and asked if they could make some 10in wheels, as that would be better for my system. I specifically asked about their tripoli wheel (flannel), and they got back to me saying it is possible. However, they have a 10 order min. for this kind of special order. I only need 4-5 of them and thought i'd ask if there is any interest here for something like a group buy. Let me know...

I like these wheels because they are wide, soft, and easy to use. They arent the fastest cutting, but i am using them mostly for wood and polishing metal (not cutting).


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 17, 2014)

How muchie?


----------

